
A self taught astronomer has become the first person to observe a supernova - asimpletune
https://www.washingtonpost.com
======
asimpletune
> According to a statement from the University of California at Berkeley, Buso
> had captured light from the supernova’s first hour. Bersten estimated the
> chance of happening upon such an event at about 1 in 10 million

Wow.

------
DrScump
Generic link to WP home page.

